# Lawsuit: Girl Tripped At Great America As Halloween Character Chased Her



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

And the expectation of going to "FrightFest" was????

"Pieczonka blames Six Flags Great America for encouraging employees to frighten and chase patrons inside the park, despite the presence of tripping hazards, the suit said."

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/09/12/lawsuit-girl-tripped-at-great-america-as-halloween-character-chased-her/


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

This why I have a "No Running" rule at my haunt. My actors are also specifically told not to chase anyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The link does not appear to be working. Aside from that, I have to agree that chasing patrons is not a good idea.


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

Try this link... Same story:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/12/marian-pieczonka-sues-six-flags-fright-fest_n_1877819.html


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think they really have to be careful about jumping out at people no matter how young or old they are. You never really know how a person is going to react to begin scared, let alone chasing someone. It is wrong to run after a person in such a crowded area, and there is always the possibility of someone fainting or worse from having somebody in costume jump out and scare someone. I agree they should make it a rule not to chase customers attending the park. Now walking around people while in the park is okay. Which I think they do at Universal's Park.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

As often as not, the actors aren't really chasing guests as much as just running in a general direction. But the issue remains in regards to tripping and lawsuits. Some people would trip over their own shadow, others are just looking for a chance to sue someone they see as having deep pockets. I do have an issue with someone going to this kind of event and being mad about being scared or startled though. Isn't that why they went there in the first place?
I think that this suit, and the statistics listed in the article should be heeded by all haunters, you need to have a safe trail, and be careful about what and how you do your scares.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This lawsuit should be thrown out. There was no actual injury to the person, just scrapes and bruises. If a wrist or ankle was broken then sue but what is fair restitution for scrapes and bruises? It is a waste of court time and tax payer money. You know your child and how they react to things that scare them and you brought them to a scare park. The actor should sue the father for brining his daughter there. In the course of doing his job the father caused injury to the little girl by bringing her there. The actor no doubt has mental trauma from seeing a little girl get hurt when it could have been avoided by better parenting. 
The lawsuit is just as frivilous as the one I made up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Allen, for a second there I thought you were serious


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

We were in a serious accident that the other driver was ticketed for. I realize the temptation for easy money. But we are all alive with no harmful effects - other than my fear of driving on the highway. A lazy society and it's fascination with litigation makes me ill.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, it's a nuisance lawsuit. Amusement/theme parks get them all the time unfortunately, because someone tripped over the curb, or got sunburned waiting in line for a ride, or something in the food just disagreed with their stomach, or whatever, and they file suit.

Though you do see the different legal approach between Knott's and Universal; the latter curses, chases, squirts and even touches some patrons to their haunt attractions...I can't help but think they are a nasty lawsuit away from being shut down. Knott's? They chase, but none of that other stuff.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Tort reform.

We had some tort reform laws passed here in Texas several years ago that limit how much money you can win in a law suit. In a case where someone is searously hurt, or even killed, the law is not very popular.

But in a case such as this the judge can throw the case out, force the father to pay the parks legal fees AND then he can fine the lawyer that filed the case in the first place. It was the thousands of cases like this that cause the tort reform law to pass.

$30K because she skinned her knees? Come On! That's freakin' stupid!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

CHICAGO (CBS) - The father of a girl who was chased by a Halloween character at Six Flags Great America last year has filed a lawsuit against the park.

As WBBM Newsradio's Mike Krauser reports, Marian Pieczonka claims his young daughter Natalie was at the park in Gurnee for the Halloween-themed Fright Fest on Oct. 9 of last year, when a character jumped out of a port-a-potty, scared her, and shot her with a squirt gun.

The character chased Natalie, according to the lawsuit, and the girl fell and suffered scrapes and bruises. The girl's age was not disclosed in the suit.

Pieczonka blames Six Flags Great America for encouraging employees to frighten and chase patrons inside the park, despite the presence of tripping hazards, the suit said.

Six Flags Great America spokeswoman Kathryn Enrique said Tuesday the park has no comment on the lawsuit.

"However, I can assure you that the safety and well-being of our guests and employees is our top priority," Enrique said.

The one-count suit seeks $30,000 in damages.

Original story: CBS Chicago
By Mike Krauser


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't been to Fright Fest since Great America stopped using JPM productions for their casting, but I do know that in the past there have been warning signs for areas that might be inappropriate for children, or the weak of heart. Other areas it is easy to avoid characters if you prefer to. This lawsuit is irritating to me because it is ridiculous, but it irritates me even more because if this guy wins he paves the way for all kinds of unnecessary extra rules that are going to ruin the fun of haunt enthusiasts. I think greedy people like that can manage to avoid theme parks the one month of the year that their delicate sensibilities might be offended.


----------

